# Budhism symphony recorded in aum frequency you guys know what im talking about?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

There is a sacred tonality, thee tonality of angelic force or god if you will, when you vocalise the sound OM= AUM in budhism it bannish all evils?

So they most be sacred symphony or chants , arrang in AUM frequency harmony...
Are there experimental Budhism-christic composer that channel : angelic power trought 
this sound?

:tiphat:

Any music that powerfull that bannish all evil..

Let's conceptualized this, this music most have harps and lyre and diifferentt kind of bells , a gong , thing-sha(s) holy cymbal, tibetain bowl, and why not a marveleous mignty psalterium.

I wish sutch music would exist, it pprobably exist, but i dont know, here my theory if you fought of something one million people thought of it before you, so my idea may or may not be original, but interresting :angel:


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

...............


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

Try Jonathan Harvey's The summer Cloud's Awakening and Wagner Dream. He's a composer worth exploring. Also maybe Stockhausen's Mantra.


----------

